# Divorce in Dubai



## AliJee (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi, me and my wife (both muslims from pakistan) are residents of UAE. we got married 3 years back in Dubai, so we have Dubai marriage certificate. She is currently out of UAE visiting her relatives in Oman. I have divorced her and informed her by Email. Can I file the divorce in Dubai court to cancel our marriage certificate while she is still outside country? OR her presence is must for me to file the divorce?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

AliJee said:


> I have divorced her and informed her by Email. Can I file the divorce in Dubai court to cancel our marriage certificate while she is still outside country? OR her presence is must for me to file the divorce?


This is the greatest thing I have ever read. You are my hero. I'm not even being sarcastic, seriously, kudos to you.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thalik, thalik, thalik, right?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Well, an email is a bit better than a text message


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

AliJee said:


> Hi, me and my wife (both muslims from pakistan) are residents of UAE. we got married 3 years back in Dubai, so we have Dubai marriage certificate. She is currently out of UAE visiting her relatives in Oman. I have divorced her and informed her by Email. Can I file the divorce in Dubai court to cancel our marriage certificate while she is still outside country? OR her presence is must for me to file the divorce?


AliJee

It doesn't matter what you do, because you have made my awesome list for this week.

Just walk down to Dubai courts with a couple of your email and inform them that you want a divorce.

-md000/Mike


----------



## AliJee (Feb 23, 2012)

md000 said:


> AliJee
> 
> It doesn't matter what you do, because you have made my awesome list for this week.
> 
> ...


well, I heard that upon filing divorce, court appoints a councelor and gives 3 months to patch up. in my case she is not in uae and would not come in near future. so would court still go ahead and cancel the marriage contract or court requires her presence to finalize the divorce and cancel the marriage contract.?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

AliJee said:


> well, I heard that upon filing divorce, court appoints a councelor and gives 3 months to patch up. in my case she is not in uae and would not come in near future. so would court still go ahead and cancel the marriage contract or court requires her presence to finalize the divorce and cancel the marriage contract.?


If I remember correctly from the news, you have to file the case. if she does not... "perform her womanly duties" in your household within a year, the divorce will be effective.

As I said, go down to the courts, as this is an intricate issue that will require some paperwork and a specific understanding of Islamic and UAE law.

-md000/Mike


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Brother did you issue all 3 Talaqs? Is there no chance of reconciliation?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

AliJee said:


> I have divorced her and informed her by Email.




i guess i'm becoming more ethnocentric with every passing day...


----------



## loca (Feb 22, 2011)

Divorce by email?? wow... I wonder, what did she reply to your email ?


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

loca said:


> Divorce by email?? wow... I wonder, what did she reply to your email ?


i know what i would type... ain't gonna type that here tho...


----------



## sabeenmansoor (Feb 13, 2012)

As far as I know according to Islam u have to say in person that u divorce her three times....main tumhain talaq day raha hoon meaning u r giving her divorce I don't think it can be done via email or SMS ......I hope u think about it and if u have kids then think about their future and then do it as once you divorce her then u can't live with her anymore....




md000 said:


> If I remember correctly from the news, you have to file the case. if she does not... "perform her womanly duties" in your household within a year, the divorce will be effective.
> 
> As I said, go down to the courts, as this is an intricate issue that will require some paperwork and a specific understanding of Islamic and UAE law.
> 
> -md000/Mike


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Also please note that giving all 3 Talaq's at once, is binding, its against the teachings and actually frowned upon. Go through the process of giving the Talaq's in stages, and please refer to someone that is learned in this field before making an irrecoverable divorce.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47 said:


> ... before making an irrecoverable divorce.


Is there such a thing as an irrecoverable divorce ? Why can't they get remarried again ?

If it is allowed divorce as simple as saying a phrase 3 times while facing a certain direction, one might think getting remarried would be as simple... 

I wonder if you could get married via email or SMS :confused2:


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

Islamic Divorce 101 

With issuing 3 Talaaqs(3 divorces all at once) the couple cannot reconcile their marriage immediately, if they want to get back together, they will both need to marry someone else(and consummate the marriage) there-after divorce and marry each other again. That is what i mean when i say irrecoverable. 
There is clear guidance on how this should be handled in the Holy Quraan and if you wish I could PM you the verses with the process.

You could also check the link below.

Divorce in Islam - Islamweb.net -English


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just be careful you don't accidentally summon Beetlejuice.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

AK47 said:


> Islamic Divorce 101
> 
> With issuing 3 Talaaqs(3 divorces all at once) the couple cannot reconcile their marriage immediately, if they want to get back together, they will both need to marry someone else(and consummate the marriage) there-after divorce and marry each other again. That is what i mean when i say irrecoverable.


Got you now, thanks for the education.

I suppose that was put in place to prevent divorces in moment of madness...


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

yes and that is why saying it 3 times at once is actually a sin in itself.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Damn. OP, you suck.... you could have been my hero....but you're not, all because of the method you used... All you had to do was inform your soon to be ex via facebook and you would have taken the #1 spot..... Seriously, if you divorced her the right way, then my hero list would be:

1. AliJee
2. Chuck Norris
3. Batman
4. Superman
The number 3 and 4 positions change frequently
5. My Mom
6. My Dad
After #6, no one really cares, so not going to list them all... 

But you can still redeem yourself by issuing the Talaqs in the following manner;
1. Talaq (Initiation) #1 - via facebook 
2. Talaq (Reconciliation) #2 - text message
3. Talaq (Completion) #3 - fax machine (post the confirmation).

If you do the above, then I will list you 5 times as the 5 people I would invite when people ask me who I would invite (dead or alive) to dinner.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

The name reminded me of this "Ali G" (Da Ali G Show - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Yikes.


----------



## safee (Aug 4, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> Damn. OP, you suck.... you could have been my hero....but you're not, all because of the method you used... All you had to do was inform your soon to be ex via facebook and you would have taken the #1 spot..... Seriously, if you divorced her the right way, then my hero list would be:
> 
> 1. AliJee
> 2. Chuck Norris
> ...


 you are hillarious!rofl


----------

